

Minimal containers for Go binaries - durdn
https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/07/osx-static-golang-binaries-with-docker?hn

======
jscheel
Looks like an interesting article, but I can't read it on my iPad because
their website loads some bar across everything that I can't close.

~~~
durdn
Ouch! Author here, I'll check with the team and see if we can fix it quick.
Thanks for the headsup!

~~~
jscheel
Thanks, I was able to read on my laptop. Great article! I really like the idea
of cutting out all the cruft and shrinking the image down as much as possible.

